# 66 chevy C60 farm truck



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a 66 chevy truck and it needs some new tires on the front but it has the split wheels do yall keep running those wheels are do yall change them to the new tubeless tires the tire stores around here wont work on those split wheels because they are dangerous just wondering what yall do with the grain trucks still in use


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would change them.....I have heard of others changing them off those old C series for the very reason your tire people mentioned.

Regards, Mike


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

No shop around here has touched a split rim in 20+years. Better off to update the wheels. I've broken many of them down, but was always cautious and did it with a cage.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I hate split rims but there is still a lot of them used around here and of course they work on them and they are dangerous


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I had one blow apart after it was mounted on the truck.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

bluefarmer said:


> I had one blow apart after it was mounted on the truck.


Good reason to be rid of them.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Local tire store will still work on them. Problem is 9 and 10.00x20 tires are hard to come by and new ones are pricey. Going to switch out my tanker truck to 11-22.5's before next year


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Local tire store will still work on them. Problem is 9 and 10.00x20 tires are hard to come by and new ones are pricey. Going to switch out my tanker truck to 11-22.5's before next year


 yes I agree that's the big problem with those old trucks trying to buy 10.00 x 20 tires for a reasonable price


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> I hate split rims but there is still a lot of them used around here and of course they work on them and they are dangerous


 are you saying the rim came apart or the tire blew


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Split rims , split rears and split windsheilds all a thing of the past.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe post #9 is a first on hay talk....I believe that would be considered talking to ones self.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

endrow said:


> Split rims , split rears and split windsheilds all a thing of the past.


Split windshields and rears do not worry me so much.


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm in the process of changing everything I own over to 11 22.5s... I have a few 20s still in service, but when they die, they'll be replaced with 22.5s. You can get recaps for the back from an outfit in Houston TX called Treadwright for a pretty reasonable price. I only suggest Treadwright because from what I've found for research, they have some of the tightest standards in the business and I've had good success with their tires from 16 inchers for the little trucks to 22.5s on my dump trucks.


----------

